# Free Shepton show tickets



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes thats right I am giving away my tickets for Shepton Show.....well almost the lucky person getting the tickets would,I hope make a donation to MHF charity.
Here's the deal,I want nothing for them, but you will need to pick them up from me in Milton Keynes. Camping from Thursday.Pm me for details and give you a phone no to call me on.
First come first served.

gary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody want sesols ticket to Shepton then



Jacquie


----------

